
IOS app success is a “lottery”: 60% (or more) of developers don’t break even - boopsie
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/05/ios-app-success-is-a-lottery-and-60-of-developers-dont-break-even/
======
longneckdeer
if 60% of developers break even, counting opportunity cost, I would be really
surprised

